# Flavoring yogurt, help!



## kamp (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi!

I have started to make homemade yogurt for my sisters  But I would like to have some taste to it sins my sisters don't like plain yogurt. 

I have frozen berries in the freezer. When should I add this? Before I put the yogurt in the machine (or oven) to incubate? I guess I need to thaw them first??

Last time I added vanilla extract after it was incubated and that did not work because the yogurt became to runny.. 

I now I can add berries and fruit right before I serve it but it would be so much easier if they just could take of finish yogurt from the refrigerator ..


----------



## Selkie (Jan 30, 2010)

kamp said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have started to make homemade yogurt for my sisters  But I would like to have some taste to it sins my sisters don't like plain yogurt.
> 
> ...



If you use a good quality vanilla extract, you'll only need 2 or 3 drops per 1/2 pint to flavor it, and that amount shouldn't make it runny.

I've always added the fruit, wheat germ, flavoring, whatever I was adding to the yogurt after it was finished.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 30, 2010)

Any flavoring should be added to homemade yogurt after it has been made, otherwise it will interfere with the making of the yogurt.  I add mine, usually a fruit syrup, just before eating.  Occasionally homemade jams do not gel and I use these syrups for my yogurt.


----------



## jet (Jan 30, 2010)

I like dates & walnuts in mine.


----------

